# Ignore feature



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

How does that work? As much as I hate to use it - I feel it's time. 

So does that mean I never see any post started or written by the person I choose to ignore ? Or only if they quote a post or mine or respond in a thread I've started ? Just wondering the ins and out of it .... I can't say that the person I need to ignore really offers enough useful information to make the snarky, stalking posts worth it. 

Thanks.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You will see that the person has posted but not what they post. The post area will just say something like 'You have chosen to ignore this person'

I have one person on ignore, I just got tired of his constantly spamming posts without verifying what he was posting - others like his posts though so I choose to ignore him.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

^^^^ What is posted above!

I LOVE the feature. There are ppl who I never have to experience again! 

Last Fall, I made a life changing decision and eliminated toxic people from my existence, both in real life and the Internet. It's great!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Unfortunately though, if someone quotes them then it does show up in that quote.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And an ignored person cannot PM you.


----------

